# San Diego - non timeshare



## DianeH (Apr 30, 2014)

We plan a few day getaway to SD in November to celebrate 35 years of marriage.  I've scoured the travel sites but still not sure about the best area to stay in.  Tuggers hold a wealth of great information and give great advice so here I am.  No t/s since we have them tied up in a Mexican exchange next year.
We won't be doing the zoo, or seaworld. May take in the Midway museum.  Love to wander old town, and definitely will do a Gospel Brunch. 

Thanks all
Diane


----------



## Luanne (Apr 30, 2014)

The areas I'd stay in (basically anywhere on, or close to, the water):

Coronado Island (if you can swing it stay at the Hotel del Coronado)
Mission Bay
La Jolla (not technically San Diego, but a great area)
Downtown area on the waterfront

I would avoid Mission Valley.


----------



## Blues (Apr 30, 2014)

My favorite moderately priced hotel in SD is Homewood Suites Liberty Station

My favorite "splurge to stay on Coronado but don't go crazy" hotel is Glorietta Bay Inn

And of course the all-time favorite "d*mn the costs, we're going all-out" place to stay is the historic Hotel del Coronado

HTH,
Bob


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 30, 2014)

If you're going to splurge and celebrate, The Grand Del Mar. 

Awesome spot.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 30, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> If you're going to splurge and celebrate, The Grand Del Mar.
> 
> Awesome spot.



But not *in* San Diego.  

I'll still pick the Hotel del Coronado.


----------



## klpca (Apr 30, 2014)

For walkability  I'd choose either Coronado or downtown, maybe in the Little Italy neighborhood.


----------



## ttt (Apr 30, 2014)

*Cosmopolitan*

Check out the Cosmopolitan in Old Town. It's a B & B with only 10 rooms, but it's a unique place to stay.


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 30, 2014)

For a special celebration, I would also choose the Hotel Del.  We had lunch there when we went to San Diego in February...what a fabulous place!  We were staying in a timeshare, but whenever we make it back to the area, I  would love to splurge and spend a few nights there!


----------



## hjtug (Apr 30, 2014)

We searched for a reasonably-priced hotel near the Convention Center where our daughter was attending a conference at the end of March and ended up at the Comfort Inn Gaslamp/Convention Center for two nights: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...p_Convention_Center-San_Diego_California.html
It met our needs and is at the edge of the Gaslamp District, not far from the Midway Museum, and within walking distance of the Petco Baseball Stadium and light rail transit.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's our favorite non-TS San Diego reasonable stay. Old Towne Inn. It's just across the trolley tracks from Old Towne where you say you enjoy wandering. Has suites, free breakfast and parking and wi-fi. There are some 1930's cottages. It's right on Pacific Coast Highway. It's the real deal in an area of cookie-cutter chain hotels. http://www.booking.com/hotel/us/san...id=54761ae650cb81aef5eb972edc0df6e1af7cc29cX1 This is decidedly NOT the Hotel Del Coronado.

Jim


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 30, 2014)

*Crystal Pier Hotel*

Crystal Pier Hotel | San Diego Beach Hotels Over The Ocean

www.crystalpier.com

Enjoy the experience of sleeping over the ocean at one of our amazing cottages at Crystal Pier Hotels. Our cottages redefine San Diego beach hotels.
‎Cottages - ‎Reservation Info - ‎Photos - ‎Events


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 30, 2014)

Hilton Racket and Tennis Club, Mission Bay.

This is where my wife and I stayed the first time that we were both in San Diego.  Very centrally located.  The only risk?  3 months later we were living out here.  :hysterical:

http://www.beachcalifornia.com/sdhilton.html


----------



## buzglyd (May 1, 2014)

Luanne said:


> But not *in* San Diego.
> 
> I'll still pick the Hotel del Coronado.



So Coronado is in San Diego but Grand Del Mar isn't? 

5300 Grand Del Mar Court
San Diego, CA 92130


----------



## DianeH (May 1, 2014)

WOW, I knew you wouldn't disappoint!  Thanks Tuggers for all the suggestions.  I'm going to research and may come back with a few questions!  YOU ARE THE GREATEST!


----------



## Luanne (May 1, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> So Coronado is in San Diego but Grand Del Mar isn't?
> 
> 5300 Grand Del Mar Court
> San Diego, CA 92130



Although the address is San Diego if you go to their website it shows they are actually IN Del Mar.  And definitely not on, or near, the water. 

From their website:

The Grand Del Mar is located near the coast in Northern San Diego, just east of I-5, and surrounded by the pristine coastal communities of La Jolla, Del Mar and Rancho Santa Fe. This luxury Southern California resort is just a short drive from top attractions, such as renowned beaches, the Del Mar Thoroughbred Club and much more.

When navigating to the resort via GPS, please program in 5299 Meadows Del Mar, San Diego, CA 92130, for the most efficient directions to our property.

Driving Distances
•San Diego International Airport – 21 miles/25 minutes

And while the address for the Hotel Del Coronado is Coronado, it is much closer to San Diego AND on the water. 

From their website:

Considered by many as one of the most beautiful resort destinations in the world, the Hotel del Coronado is the quintessential Coronado, CA hotel resort destination on the beach. Nestled on 28 stunning oceanfront acres, The Del is conveniently located just across the bay from downtown San Diego and its many attractions, and only a 15-minute drive from the San Diego International Airport.


----------



## buzglyd (May 1, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Although the address is San Diego if you go to their website it shows they are actually IN Del Mar.  And definitely not on, or near, the water.
> 
> From their website:
> 
> ...



I'm just teasing you a little Lulu. 

I live near La Costa Resort and Aviara (two more great choices BTW).

Grand Del Mar is the highest rated hotel in San Diego I believe. I've stayed there and it's top notch.


----------



## Luanne (May 1, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> I'm just teasing you a little Lulu.
> 
> I live near La Costa Resort and Aviara (two more great choices BTW).
> 
> Grand Del Mar is the highest rated hotel in San Diego I believe. I've stayed there and it's top notch.



Well, I figured since you live in Carlsbad you should know where the resort is. 

I haven't stayed at the Grand Del Mar.  I have stayed (several times) at the Hotel del Coronado.  Don't know how the pricing compares.  But I'd pick the Hotel del, a lot of it due to the location.


----------



## buzglyd (May 1, 2014)

Another hidden gem in the area is the Estancia hotel in La Jolla. 

Gorgeous place. 

9700 North Torrey Pines Road, San Diego, CA 92037


----------



## Luanne (May 1, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> Another hidden gem in the area is the Estancia hotel in La Jolla.
> 
> Gorgeous place.
> 
> 9700 North Torrey Pines Road, San Diego, CA 92037



Can't find anything on the water?


----------



## ricoba (May 1, 2014)

Blues said:


> My favorite moderately priced hotel in SD is Homewood Suites Liberty Station
> 
> My favorite "splurge to stay on Coronado but don't go crazy" hotel is Glorietta Bay Inn
> 
> ...



+1 on Homewood Suites Liberty Station.


----------



## buzglyd (May 1, 2014)

ricoba said:


> +1 on Homewood Suites Liberty Station.



Slater's 50/50 makes staying in Liberty Station double good!


----------



## Fletcher921 (May 13, 2014)

The Marriott on Coronado is a great location also.  Some of rooms have great views of the city skyline over the bay water.  Right next to the ferry landing so  you can get downtown that way for dinner or whatever.  Bike rentals are right there as well.  We live in San Diego and use it as a nice staycation spot occasionally.


----------



## b2bailey (May 14, 2014)

Diane, I think it might be helpful to put out there the price range you are wiling/wanting to pay for this trip. Personally, I would love to stay at the Hotel del Coronado -- but I could never pay that much for a room even if it came from my pocket change. Also, at the Hotel Del I've heard of people who pay upward of $400 per night and then have a room that is disappointing.


----------

